# Blue Northern Green Tree Frog



## Shari (Jan 22, 2010)

after the thread i looked at a thread of a apas member who had a blue green frog i wanted one so that night i was searching aroud and came across some blue northern green tree frogs for sale for $25 so im thinking of getting a couple i did some care research last night can any one give me some tips ect...

this is a photo of the frog thaat we are thinking of getting...


----------



## Costa (Jan 22, 2010)

imho
i dont like the blue morph of the green tree frog.
but if its help your after.
here it is
there enclosure needs to be constantly humid so i would get a humidifier. and also a large water dish to act as a pond that almost spans the entire bottom/floor of the enclosure.
and of course fake jungle plants and branches.


----------



## Shari (Jan 23, 2010)

thanx 4 th info


----------



## wranga (Jan 23, 2010)

that nearly makes me like frogs


----------



## Shari (Jan 23, 2010)

im not a big fan but these are just beutiful creatures ....


----------



## FAY (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry, costa, the GTF comes from all over Australia. Humid conditions are not needed IMO.
We just have a tank, with pebbles and some hides and a bowl of filtered water that we refresh every day as they are land frogs.


----------



## Shari (Jan 23, 2010)

does any one else have a blue frog?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

I dont! but if they look like that I wouldn't mind one! are the sellers willing to freight??


----------



## Shari (Jan 23, 2010)

im not sure im about to email them i will get back to you....


----------



## JasonL (Jan 23, 2010)

Is the add from Australia?


----------



## kupper (Jan 23, 2010)

i would watch out for scammers from nigeria ..... this seems to scream Nigerian


----------



## JasonL (Jan 23, 2010)

Plenty of Blue GTF available in the US, some as low as $25, I would expect one as blue as that one to at least go for $100 + here in Oz as there are not that many high blue ones that come up for sale here.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 23, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Plenty of Blue GTF available in the US, some as low as $25, I would expect one as blue as that one to at least go for $100 + here in Oz as there are not that many high blue ones that come up for sale here.


Yeah i agree, if it turns out to be legit please let me know as il buy all he has got at that price


----------



## Shari (Jan 23, 2010)

they are in a pet shop not far from where i live acualy from the same town not shop i got cobar from. they all there adult blue northern green tree frogs for $60 and there baby ones for $25...visit this site 

www.petmagic.com.au & click on the northern green tree frog hatchlings...


----------



## shane14 (Jan 23, 2010)

I saw one in a pet shop a while back. Only $50


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

when you speak to them ask if they hold their colour as they grow or if they will turn green with age! they do look very nice!


----------



## wasgij (Jan 23, 2010)

they look absolutely stunning, if they have any adults id love a few!


----------



## Shari (Jan 23, 2010)

Farma said:


> when you speak to them ask if they hold their colour as they grow or if they will turn green with age! they do look very nice!


 
Yep sure because they are such bright blue they might grow to look like the blue tree frog that dude had in the other blue frog thread....


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 24, 2010)

I had no idea these guys even existed! Does anyone know their scientific name?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Litoria caerulea


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2010)

Im not 100% sure that is blue, if it is i need my eyes checked. GTF's can change colour and can go more bluish, but there are also some that are actually blue or partially blue (as in blue that isnt greenish). There was one in a thread recently that looked like the real deal.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 24, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> I had no idea these guys even existed! Does anyone know their scientific name?


Its just a regular GTF, i dont know where the northern came from?


----------



## dottyback (Jan 24, 2010)

If i did not know any better I would say they have a 'blacklight' (the same they use for scorpions to glow blue).


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 24, 2010)

dottyback said:


> If i did not know any better I would say they have a 'blacklight' (the same they use for scorpions to glow blue).


"blacklights" dont work with any herps that iv tried with including frogs


----------



## kupper (Jan 24, 2010)

hmmm good thinking mate , but even so 25 frog 180 for the permit to get it out of WA and then freight charges 

thats one expensive frog


----------



## Shari (Jan 24, 2010)

the frog is that blue so if its just glowing or changed colour it wouldnt be that diffrent from the normal colour


----------



## jinin (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks like just a Green Tree Frog to me. My Baby Red eyes changed from Green to Yellow to Brown and still do all the time!


----------



## Shari (Jan 25, 2010)

ha oh well i just want my tree froggy! i will check em out one day!!


----------



## eipper (Jan 25, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> "blacklights" dont work with any herps that iv tried with including frogs




That statement is incorrect......

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## JasonL (Jan 25, 2010)

cris said:


> Im not 100% sure that is blue, if it is i need my eyes checked. GTF's can change colour and can go more bluish, but there are also some that are actually blue or partially blue (as in blue that isnt greenish). There was one in a thread recently that looked like the real deal.



Yes, I would guess that it will go green, some species of green tree frogs change colours or have a higher range of colour change as juvies, I would expect them to go green as they age, if they are not already green. Only a very small percentage (bred from green parents) will remain blue as their staple colouration.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> "blacklights" dont work with any herps that iv tried with including frogs


 


eipper said:


> That statement is incorrect......
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


 
Eipper do you mean undergo fluorescence in ultraviolet or just alter the original colour a little bit??


----------



## eipper (Jan 25, 2010)

Some species eg some Ctenophorus have marking that become visible when viewed with cameras that show outside the visible light spectrum, other species reflect uv like scorpians.....me and another are presently compiling more data at the moment before I comment further

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

OK thanks Scott, that is very interesting


----------



## cris (Jan 25, 2010)

eipper said:


> That statement is incorrect......
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott



How do you knw what species they tried with? Either way interesting to know some reptiles look differant under a black light.


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 25, 2010)

You guys get the coolest stuff in pet shops over there!


----------



## Shari (Jan 25, 2010)

well im going down there in about a week or two i will take pictures of any blue ones if i see any.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 25, 2010)

eipper said:


> That statement is incorrect......
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


Im sorry but how is that statement incorrect when i clearly said "the herps that* iv* tried including frogs" 
I have tried GTFs but i have not tried it on a great number of species
All the herps that iv tried it with had little or no effect and most certainly did not "glow"


----------



## eipper (Jan 25, 2010)

Geckoman,

Sorry I mis read your post...I thought you made said that reptiles and frogs do not work at all in terms of blacklight exposure.

Sorry about the mix up, cheers,
Scott


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 25, 2010)

eipper said:


> Geckoman,
> 
> Sorry I mis read your post...I thought you made said that reptiles and frogs do not work at all in terms of blacklight exposure.
> 
> ...


Apology accepted


----------



## Shari (Jan 29, 2010)

i sttill havent been down there but i will soon/////////


----------

